# Suicide Island



## spikes31 (Jan 14, 2009)

has anybody here read suicide island, i read it on onemanga and do you know if the manga is still going after 4 chapters? also when do these chapters usually come out since the chapters are about 30 pages each do they take longer to be released?
thanks


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 15, 2009)

This already has a thread. But yeah it's in monthly animal (Berserk, 3 Gatsu no Lion). Mangahelpers has 6 raw chapters.


----------



## Ooter (Jan 15, 2009)

Try using the search function dude.......

chapter 5 should be out soon


----------



## spikes31 (Jan 15, 2009)

thanks for the info.


----------



## Memos (Jan 15, 2009)

spikes31 said:


> thanks for the info.


 no problem.
---
regarding the search function, look what it so helpfully provided me with;


----------



## spikes31 (Jan 15, 2009)

i hate searching it never turns up what i want it to.


----------



## hehey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Suicide Island (from author of Holyland)*

This manga is from the author of Holyland, which quite a few seem to like around here. So hell, i think this is awesome, you should check it out.



Anyway, heres the deal, its a seinen manga.

Basically, suicide rates among young people are skyrocketing, and the japanese government has reached the point to there it doesn't wanna deal with this bullshit anymore, it costs too much money to treat these guys especially when their going to keep on trying to kill themselves. Their solution, repeat offenders are knocked out and then shipped to a no longer inhabited island where they are completely free to do whatever the hell they want. Anyway, our main character is one of these youths, wakes up on this island with some others, and the story goes on from there.

ch.105-106


----------



## Blade (Oct 31, 2010)

Any links, to read it or download it?


----------



## hehey (Oct 31, 2010)

Blade said:


> Any links, to read it or download it?


ch.105-106


----------



## Inugami (Oct 31, 2010)

Hmm not sure to read this the psychological  shit on Holyland are the only thing I don't like , and this one looks like it's all about dat.


----------



## Blade (Oct 31, 2010)

I am gonna check it out.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 31, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> Hmm not sure to read this the psychological  shit on Holyland are the only thing I don't like , and this one looks like it's all about dat.


Yeah, but the writing is good. You should definitely give it a look. Too bad the scans are slow.


----------



## Perseverance (Oct 31, 2010)

I really love Holyland, so I'm defo gonna check this one out. Thanks.

edit: damn.. It's uploaded to deposit files which just doesn't ever work for me...


----------



## hehey (Nov 20, 2010)

Illuminati just released the whole second volume on IRC (which i miraculously just learned how to use to read it), form that ending to the volume i guess its safe to say that this island use to be used to put murderers in too.

Suicidal people being dumped into an island of murderers... this cant be good.


----------



## Wrath (Nov 20, 2010)

Amazing ending to the second volume.

And yeah, what's up with the search engine not returning any Suicide Island threads? I tried and it failed for me too... I almost posted a new thread, except when I refreshed this had been bumped.


----------



## Lupin (Nov 21, 2010)

Just read till chapter 20. Kind of reminds me of Eden a little, but without the prehistoric stuff. The suicide to survival thing is a pretty nice touch too.


----------



## Wrath (Nov 21, 2010)

The revelation at the end of chapter twenty really makes me wonder about all those supposed suicide corpses the characters have been finding.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 26, 2010)

Just cought up with the latest chapter. The twist in chapter 20 took me by surprise.

Anyway, when is the next chapter supposed to come out?


----------



## Litho (Nov 27, 2010)

Woa, last time I checked this only had a chapter or 5. Gotta read !


----------



## hehey (Feb 12, 2011)

Illuminati released volume 3 on irc... not on any readers yet as far as i know.

looks like if they try to get off the island the government will shoot them.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 12, 2011)

Another volume!?!?!? this mangaka one of my faves, this one, Holyland and DestroyxRevolution ownz!


----------



## Wrath (Feb 12, 2011)

Another great volume. I knew the raft wouldn't work, though. Rafts never work.

I really enjoyed all the bits with Ikiru.


----------



## hehey (Aug 3, 2011)

anyone keeping up with this?, illuminati has up to chapter 32 up (32 itself is on irc). Looks like things will get violent soon.


----------



## HolyDemon (Aug 4, 2011)

hehey said:


> anyone keeping up with this?, illuminati has up to chapter 32 up (32 itself is on irc). Looks like things will get violent soon.



After learning to step on other animals to survive, Sei will have to learn to stomp on other humans to survive. I wonder how he will fight those guys, guerilla tactics?


----------



## c3zz4rr (Aug 4, 2011)

Hell yeeesss !!!!! after so long this manga finally got picked up, hopefully they scan all the chapters until the newest one.

I'm not sure yet if sei will kill them. I think he'll try to capture or just hurt them and maybe 1 of them will escape and he'll be forced to hunt him down or kill him.


----------



## hehey (Aug 4, 2011)

he may not kill them now, but its only a matter of time until he kills somebody, eventually.


----------



## HolyDemon (Aug 4, 2011)

I hope it (him killing someone) happens soon. I'm curious how he (or rather, the author) will cope with the imminent moral conflict, after he rationalized his killing the deer with this.

[sp][/sp]

It's not like the deer was willing to give up its life for his survival. 

Would he eventually feel *grateful* that he kills a person he deems evil and threatening to his survival?


----------



## Soca (Aug 4, 2011)

Just caught up with the story very interesting so far. Hopefully whatever sei does to the people following him won't end up kill ikuru


----------



## Destin (Aug 20, 2011)

Chapter 33 (Online) is out.
Illuminati Website (For IRC)


----------



## VanzZz (Mar 18, 2012)

Chapter 39 and 40


----------



## MrCinos (May 20, 2012)

The end of 4th volume was really satisfacting. I like that there's not much despair yet and I hope manga won't end with everyone dying and only with a couple or so characters who survived.


----------



## rajin (Aug 22, 2013)

*Jisatsutou 100 TO 105 Raw 
Ch.217 
Ch.217 
Ch.217 
Ch.217 
Ch.217 
Ch.217 *


----------



## Lezu (Aug 22, 2013)

Another great work from MORI Kouji.


----------



## hehey (Aug 22, 2013)

Latest volume has been scanned to... Sai shouldve killed that guy/.


----------



## rajin (Oct 9, 2013)

*Jisatsutou 108 Raw*

*here *

*106 and 107 Raw
here 
here *


----------



## hehey (Dec 27, 2013)

Raws aside, chaps 71-72 were translated a few days ago by Illuminati, seems like the calm before the storm.

Latest Raw Chapter.... finally.


----------



## rajin (Jan 9, 2014)

*Jisatsutou 113 Raw*

*here*


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 11, 2014)

Damn translation hell . I love this manga to much to wait.


----------



## rajin (May 9, 2014)

opps. had forgotten about it.

*The strongest one was completely off-panel
The strongest one was completely off-panel
The strongest one was completely off-panel

The strongest one was completely off-panel *


----------



## rajin (Jun 8, 2014)

*Jisatsutou 120 Raw*

*Ch.18*


----------



## rajin (Jun 29, 2014)

*Jisatsutou 122 Raw*

*Found it. *


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jul 11, 2014)

This manga is so underrated.


----------



## rajin (Aug 26, 2014)

*Jisatsutou 126 Raw*
*He countered/negated it here*


----------



## rajin (Nov 29, 2014)

*Ch.149

Ch.149*


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 9, 2015)

Why have the translations stop?


----------



## Rax (Jan 9, 2015)

What's this series about?


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 9, 2015)

Punk Zebra said:


> Why have the translations stop?



Because it's boring as fuck and nothing happens. It's being drawn out and it will eventually have to end abruptly resulting in a bad ending.



Rax said:


> What's this series about?



People that failed to kill themselves trying to survive on an island. Two factions have formed. One is lawless, rapes the women wo then become mindless sheep following a psycho who holds orgies, The other faction consists of pacifists that have no spine.

Then you have some separate pairs that try to survive and don't care about the rest.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 16, 2015)

This not boring to me. I like how the main was nothing at all and now he is the big chief around here.


----------



## Yoona (Feb 16, 2015)

I don't find it boring either.
I have no complaints about the raw cause better for my reading skills.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 31, 2015)

Seriously, there hasn't been translations for a while, was this dropped?


----------



## rajin (Apr 10, 2015)

*Jisatsutou 139 Raw*
*Chapter 21*


----------



## rajin (Jul 10, 2015)

*Suicide Island 144 Raw*

* http://raw.senmanga.coma/Mahou_Shoujo_of_the_End/38/1*


----------



## rajin (Jul 24, 2015)

*Suicide Island 145 Raw*

*Chapter 176*


----------



## rajin (Sep 16, 2015)

*Plunderer

Plunderer

Plunderer*


----------



## rajin (Nov 27, 2015)

*237*


----------



## rajin (Jan 8, 2016)

*Chapter 47

Chapter 47

Chapter 47*


----------



## rajin (Jan 25, 2016)

*Chapter 220*


----------



## rajin (Feb 13, 2016)

*Chapter 39*


----------



## rajin (Mar 17, 2016)

*Chapter 73*


----------



## rajin (Apr 8, 2016)

*The second extra is out!

The second extra is out!*


----------



## rajin (Jun 18, 2016)

Chapter 222

Chapter 222


----------



## rajin (Aug 23, 2016)

*Chapter 86

Chapter 86

Chapter 86

Chapter 86*


----------



## rajin (Sep 9, 2016)

*Final Chapter  Happy Ending  They have a son now. 

Chapter 140

Pics *


----------

